# Wall Hanging Does And Don'ts



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Mine is mounted on the wall using a full articulating mount. It can tilt up or down but I have it set to 'flat'. 

Everything required came with the mount but I choose to buy my own lag bolt cause I don't trust the cheap Chinese ones in the box. I can get within 3" of the wall or extend it out about 14". It can pivot left or right the amount determined by the distance from the wall. 

The center of the screen is about 50" off the floor which is eye level when seated and very slightly up when reclined. I spent a lot of time thinking about this and am pleased with the results.

The sound bar is also wall mounted and the AV equipment is on a floating glass shelf. We spent years with an unmovable E-center that made it a bear to clean the carpet or even vacuum behind. None of which is a problem now.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Colbyt said:


> Mine is mounted on the wall using a full articulating mount. It can tilt up or down but I have it set to 'flat'.
> 
> Everything required came with the mount but I choose to buy my own lag bolt cause I don't trust the cheap Chinese ones in the box. I can get within 3" of the wall or extend it out about 14". It can pivot left or right the amount determined by the distance from the wall.
> 
> ...


Thanks. My buddy gave me a sound bar about ten years old, which I will mount below the TV.

Shelf for the VCR sounds like a good idea.


----------



## LGHTme (Aug 3, 2017)

I just setup my 65" on the wall and we went pretty high and a slight angle downward on the TV. The reason being is the sofa in the living room is big leather "L" shape and you sit sort of down and back a bit at a reclined angle. So when your relaxed your head is actually angled upward and the center of your eye hits the TV perfectly. Had I went lower I would have had to hold my head slightly downward to hit the center of the TV.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I got it mounted. Not too high. I like to look straight at it sitting up.
The reclining sofa I bought does have a movable headrest and works out nice when reclined as well.

I picked up a bracket on Amazon. It's quite good quality.

Made up a metal shelf for below and had it powder coated black.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

You still have a VCR eh? Your setup looks nice and neat. BTW, will the place be 'organized' enough in time for Christmas, at least the kitchen and one room for the ensuing carnage?


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

lenaitch said:


> You still have a VCR eh? Your setup looks nice and neat. BTW, will the place be 'organized' enough in time for Christmas, at least the kitchen and one room for the ensuing carnage?


Thanks.

VCR, DVD, CD, all the same when you get older, ha....I gave away the VCR and all the movies a few years back. What a pain to store them.

The first floor of the house is done except for the kitchen island. But I do have the temporary one there, so all set for the Christmas influx. They will swarm in like a pack of locusts, I tell you....ha....


----------

